# Show me your Pico Tanks!



## Madrona (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi guys I'm trying to get some inspiration on pico tanks and I want to see what you guys have made! Thanks!:grin2:


----------



## TrogdorSlayer22 (May 10, 2012)

Not sure exactly where the line is between pico and nano tanks (I'd like to think pico is below 5G), but in any case, here's my rather messy 7.5G bowfront.


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

I don't think that's messy, looks very nice!


----------



## JAMarlow (Jan 16, 2018)

Good point. At what point does a Nano tank become a Pico tank?


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

JAMarlow said:


> Good point. At what point does a Nano tank become a Pico tank?


The cups that tissue cultures come in? :grin2:


----------



## JAMarlow (Jan 16, 2018)

madcrafted said:


> The cups that tissue cultures come in? :grin2:


LOL! Yeah, that's a good definition! :grin2:0


----------



## jmontee (Mar 20, 2009)

Not sure if this counts but a Spec V.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

*Spec III*









*Another Spec III*









*Cylinder/Vase with shrimp and snails*









*Small vase with snails*


----------



## MamaS (Jan 24, 2018)

This holds about 2-3 cups. One crypt, some frog bit, a sprig of anacharis, one snail , one red shrimp. 

Sorry the picture is sideways. Any way to fix it here?

Tiny but highly relaxing.


----------



## Rnasty (Jun 30, 2017)

This tank is no longer running but I'd have to say it's been one of if not my favorite tanks ever. 2.5g betta tank w/ ghost shrimp and 2 otos


----------



## galaimo88 (Mar 3, 2018)

Here are 2 if mine first is 1.5 gal, second .9 gal zoom to see critters &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

2.5 Gallon Buce and Anubias tank (My Office tank)
Low tech with just an Ikea desk lamp
Fauna: Blue rili and Blue dreams shrimp 
Baby LF Super Red BN pleco


----------



## SquigglyThing (Oct 15, 2017)

Okay, my picos are uglier than everyone else's here, but I can say they are picoer and lower tech. No filter, no heater, no CO2. They sit next to a window for light. Total cost: some bladder snails, MTS, Christmas tree moss, moneywort, and unknown plant cuttings from my 55, an old mini grape juice bottle, an old coffee jar, and an old soda bottle. The grapejuice bottle, the smallest is 0.049 gal.


----------



## ecoaqaurist (Mar 8, 2018)

I like the one in the Juice Bottle ...


----------



## SquigglyThing (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanks. You can see it? I can't, just the soda bottle and coffee jar. this is weird.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

How does everyone make their nano tanks so beautiful and organized.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ecoaqaurist (Mar 8, 2018)

SquigglyThing said:


> Thanks. You can see it? I can't, just the soda bottle and coffee jar. this is weird.


OK the one with the large cap. ???


----------



## SquigglyThing (Oct 15, 2017)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1s1LVLQtqDH5qA5JiO3DEw5TcQQOwFowU/view?usp=sharing
This one.
Yes, I think so.
Thank you.


----------



## ecoaqaurist (Mar 8, 2018)

This one _


----------



## SquigglyThing (Oct 15, 2017)

That's a coffee jar.


----------



## walluby (Dec 3, 2007)

*Meeno Pico*

Meeno Pico

4" by 5" rimless cube


----------



## coldmantis (Aug 17, 2010)

I no longer have this tank but it's a marina 0.9g cube with highlight and pressurized co2.


----------



## djd3mon (Apr 25, 2016)

TrogdorSlayer22 said:


> Not sure exactly where the line is between pico and nano tanks (I'd like to think pico is below 5G), but in any case, here's my rather messy 7.5G bowfront.


Wow. Such a pretty tank. What dimensions is this?


----------



## TrogdorSlayer22 (May 10, 2012)

djd3mon said:


> Wow. Such a pretty tank. What dimensions is this?


Thank you! It's a Mr. Aqua 7.5 bowfront, so 18.1" x 9.4" x 10.2"


----------



## ayobreezie (Aug 12, 2011)

Just got back into the hobby. Awaiting some Thailand bettas.


----------



## Proteus01 (Mar 12, 2017)

ayobreezie said:


> Just got back into the hobby. Awaiting some Thailand bettas.


Are those the Marina 0.9s, with the bases off? I didn’t think of doing that. Looks a little more refined. I should really get a couple more of these, try that out.


----------



## Proteus01 (Mar 12, 2017)

Mike16T said:


> 2.5 Gallon Buce and Anubias tank (My Office tank)
> Low tech with just an Ikea desk lamp
> Fauna: Blue rili and Blue dreams shrimp
> Baby LF Super Red BN pleco


That scape is inspirational.


----------



## ayobreezie (Aug 12, 2011)

Proteus01 said:


> Are those the Marina 0.9s, with the bases off? I didn’t think of doing that. Looks a little more refined. I should really get a couple more of these, try that out.


No, they are 20cm rimless cubes. Made by Aquatop. HCC-8 model.


----------



## aotf (Dec 19, 2016)

ayobreezie said:


> Just got back into the hobby. Awaiting some Thailand bettas.


WHERE DID YOU GET THAT ROCK

I looked for ages to find something similar and eventually had to give up. I'm in the Bay Area so seeing this gives me hope.


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

Proteus01 said:


> That scape is inspirational.


Thank you... Glad you liked it.. =)

That setup is only been the 3rd week today but all those buces and anubias, I pulled from my tank at home.. =)


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Pico tanks is an anagram of pink tacos. >


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

ChrisX said:


> Pico tanks is an anagram of pink tacos. >



Show me your pink tacos and I'll show you mine. :smile2:


----------



## ayobreezie (Aug 12, 2011)

aotf said:


> WHERE DID YOU GET THAT ROCK
> 
> I looked for ages to find something similar and eventually had to give up. I'm in the Bay Area so seeing this gives me hope.


I got it at Aquarium Depot in Sac. But it's petrified wood. I'm guessing Aqua Forest should have it. In SF.


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 3, 2018)

TrogdorSlayer22 said:


> Not sure exactly where the line is between pico and nano tanks (I'd like to think pico is below 5G), but in any case, here's my rather messy 7.5G bowfront.


Is that a pawfly light?


----------



## k2focus (Mar 9, 2018)

coldmantis said:


> I no longer have this tank but it's a marina 0.9g cube with highlight and pressurized co2.
> 
> 3.4 Liter 0.9g Marina cubus


i'd have put an arowana and a school of tetras in it. then it would have been complete.


----------



## TrogdorSlayer22 (May 10, 2012)

jercarr2018 said:


> Is that a pawfly light?


It's a Chihiros A Series


----------



## aotf (Dec 19, 2016)

ayobreezie said:


> I got it at Aquarium Depot in Sac. But it's petrified wood. I'm guessing Aqua Forest should have it. In SF.


Ah shoot, AFA hasn't had anything like that (that I've seen). I've seen petrified wood for sale elsewhere but it's always pretty $$$
.shaman makes some amazing picos with something very similar, it's great for adding texture and scale to small tanks. 

Thanks!


----------



## ayobreezie (Aug 12, 2011)

aotf said:


> Ah shoot, AFA hasn't had anything like that (that I've seen). I've seen petrified wood for sale elsewhere but it's always pretty $$$
> .shaman makes some amazing picos with something very similar, it's great for adding texture and scale to small tanks.
> 
> Thanks!


NP, if you are ever in Sac, definitely check out Aquarium Depot. They always have good prices. That stone was $1.99/lbs I believe.


----------



## aotf (Dec 19, 2016)

ayobreezie said:


> NP, if you are ever in Sac, definitely check out Aquarium Depot. They always have good prices. That stone was $1.99/lbs I believe.


Awesome pricing, AFA sells most of their rocks @ $5-7/lb. I don't want to think about the cost of setting up a larger tank with their stuff.


----------



## GaryH (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm waiting to see the one using a shot glass next to a 1/2 gal vodka bottle.


----------



## SquigglyThing (Oct 15, 2017)

A shotglass would be horrible with all the evap and temp fluctuation.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Just set up today.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Proteus01 (Mar 12, 2017)

psalm18.2 said:


> Just set up today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Please tell me you’re using the spout for water changes. I’ve looked at using this type of jar, with just that thought in mind.


----------



## ayobreezie (Aug 12, 2011)

psalm18.2 said:


> Just set up today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you get the jar? I've been wanting some like this to store bettas that I'm selling. Easy water changing.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Got the jar probably at Wal-Mart. Yes the spout makes a perfect way to change out the water. I do a thin layer of gravel so it doesn't block the spout.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## squishface (Mar 19, 2018)

My very-much-still-in-progress 2G shrimp park.

(pics are before & after I removed the white stones that were apparently not helping my Monte Carlo root!)

Tank is an 8x8x8" handmade glass cube; substrate is Fluval Stratum; filter is a small DIY sponge, Co2 is the Fluval Mini 20 set, lighting is a clip-on work lamp with one LED plant grow light I found at Home Depot. Inhabitants are a couple of happy crystal shrimp and one lonely RCS.


----------

